# RE: Short AEM CAI Video



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

*RE: Short AEM CAI Video*

Quick video of an AEM CAI. Stainless steel filter…

YouTube - GTO AEM CAI

Chris - please don't tell me you cannot open this with your Big Mac...:willy:


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sounds very mean! did you paint all the oil-caps yourself?


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

i also have an aem and i love that sound!!!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

YEP I DID... Painted all but the windshield wiper cap becasue that cap is too soft, does not take to paint, flakes off...

Let's just hope NJgoat Mac can access this link...



Aramz06 said:


> Sounds very mean! did you paint all the oil-caps yourself?


----------

